# Walk in the park



## CHLee (Aug 20, 2012)

had nothing to do one afternoon,decided to go to the park near my home.





Cormocephalus dentipes





another





and another





Varanus salvator around 3-4feet





Scolopendra morsitans





another





this one was trying to get away so i had to restrain it





big one trying to get away





another





Rhysida longipes






in total there were around 10 Scolopendra morsitans,the cormos were almost under everything flipped,and a few longipes


----------



## The Red Queen (Aug 20, 2012)

sweet, I would love to have that kind of walk in the park!


----------



## donniedark0 (Aug 20, 2012)

you gotta be kidding me. I cant imagine living with those just out and about lol. Forget camping, id never do that nor take a kid in the park lol.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 22, 2012)

That's it!  I'm coming for a visit


----------



## web eviction (Aug 22, 2012)

+ 1 a visit there is in order


----------

